# God damn snails



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Last night I look in my tank, and I notice lil snails everywhere, I counted at least 20 of them. I bought a lone single snail about a month ago, and I guess its humping itself. I wish now I would of never bought the f'ing thing. I read there is 3 options to rid them

1-pick them out yourself--no thanks

2-buy a clown loach or something that will eat them--thought about it but im sure my spilo would kill it

3- so I did this http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/857104372 I hope they all congegate on the lettuce, so I can send them all into the fine sewer system of York, PA


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just put 2 snails in my tank last week and noticed an egg sack before i left this week!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

snail away form interpet


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes they do breed fast and by them selfs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gio, you should click on the search engine and look for past posts on snails.

Let me tell you the best way from my experience. 1st option on picking them up one at a time will take you forever. 2nd option can be done but no garentees on the loaches staying alive for a long while. 3rd option would only worsen the problems.

Because these snails are A sexual, they multiply within themselves. And lettuce, cucumber, apples..ect., will only satisfiy their hunger and produce even greater. Next thing you know you'll have tons of snails to worry about. Best way to go is go to your LFS and buy Snail-icide. I know most wont agree with chemicals in your tank, but from my experience.. it was the fastest and safest way to go. None of my RBs were everhramed in the process.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, but ill think ill try this lettuce idea, its not like i am gonna live it in there indefinately, just for a day, im hoping they flock to it, and i can net it and get rid of a bunch of em.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey giovanni82, I have had the same problem. However, I have been able to manage it by leaving a extra piece of shrimp in the tank at night after my p's are finished eating. I'll come back in a few hours and pull out about eight or nine at a time. I tried cucumber but the snails didn't go for (only two or three at a time). At five bucks a piece at my lfs I decided clown loaches were too expensive to become feeders.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

tell ya what i did it was a [email protected]#%$, but it was done with, took all the stuff outa my tank syphoned 50% of the water out,scrubbed inside of glass to get them of and onto the rocks,scooped the rocks and boiled them.. boiling killed them all. it takes an hour but hey, you cleaned yo tank well and no more snails while your p's can still stay in tank. Before put rocks back in run cool water over them if ya know what i mean


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I must be doing something wrong because i bought 20 snails about 3 or 4 months ago and NOTHING. Nada! Maybe they are neudered or spaded? HAHA.

Those 20 snails costs me over $35.00 after shipping and handling, etc. so i was hoping htey would multiply so i can add them to my other tanks as cleaners.

Anything i can do to get there limbo going?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DBROWN said:


> tell ya what i did it was a [email protected]#%$, but it was done with, took all the stuff outa my tank syphoned 50% of the water out,scrubbed inside of glass to get them of and onto the rocks,scooped the rocks and boiled them.. boiling killed them all. it takes an hour but hey, you cleaned yo tank well and no more snails while your p's can still stay in tank. Before put rocks back in run cool water over them if ya know what i mean


 DBROWN.. let me know if your method works. I got pissed off one week and decided to clean out the whole tank.. same method. But after a week or so, 1 poped up.. then 4.. then *bam* snails took over again until I used the Snail*icide.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> DBROWN said:
> 
> 
> > tell ya what i did it was a [email protected]#%$, but it was done with, took all the stuff outa my tank syphoned 50% of the water out,scrubbed inside of glass to get them of and onto the rocks,scooped the rocks and boiled them.. boiling killed them all. it takes an hour but hey, you cleaned yo tank well and no more snails while your p's can still stay in tank. Before put rocks back in run cool water over them if ya know what i mean
> ...


 that would be beause the damn things get sucked in the filter and then multiply in there and get back out somehow. I just you'd the snail remover medican. I have snails in my 55 with my spilos, I leave them alone they eat the left overs and clean the glass, less work for me lol

MAD


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

add a little salt to the water, it'll kill the snails


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Snails are asexual which means it is hermaphrodite, atleast I think I know what I am talking about, they can be a pain in the


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Crossett said:


> add a little salt to the water, it'll kill the snails


 Again, I say.. salt wont do it.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I think a few snails are good, they do a good job cleaning the algae off the tank and the freefloating stuff


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I see this thread is still around, so thought I would give an update, the lettuce thing didn't work, I bought 2 loaches maybe 2 or so weeks ago, one got chomped on bad by my spilo, so i took him out, the other one is still in there, I see a snail here and there, but it was nothing like it was when I started this thread, so I guess the loaches, loach now, are doing their job.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y buy a snail, mine come on plants and i gotta put snail killer in


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good Luck to your remaining Loach. I'd still use Snail-icide or Snail-away would do the trick..


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I hear that they don't reproduce as fast if your temp is higher. I keep mine at 82. I don't know if this is true or not. Anyone know?

I've been picking them out whenever I see them. It takes me probably 30 seconds a day and I don't mind that. I'd rather not add chemicals unless it is a last resort. I'm removing less and less as each day goes by. Maybe they're not as horny for themselves as they used to be.









I might try the clown loach. He'd just end up being a feeder though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lowering the temp does help reduce the speed of it multiplying. But how long are you gonna keep your sanity picking at these guys 30 sec a day?? And why waste $$$ on Loaches, when your only gambling their lives in with your Ps? Just get the Snail*icide or Snail*away.. *Poof* no more worries!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Snail-icide will solve your problems!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i have had the snail curse for a while too!

i am in the process of lowering my PH Levels to see if that will fry them! Got the idea from a post Frank made elsewhere... I cant seem to find any of the "snail-away/snail-icide " stuff at any of my LFS's... so hopefully lowering PH will help

Frank said not to go below 6.7, so i am going to lower to there, and see if it helps! currently it is quite high, at like 7.6, so it may take a while to bring it down without harming my p's!

I would say the lettuce idea will not work, because there will always be eggs all over the tank, and they do get into the filters, and hang out/lay eggs there too!

I have moved, and completely cleaned the tank, and washed gravel and all (i did not boil the water tho, good suggestion!) and snails came back, damn things I hate them!

i know the critters may help clean crap from the gravel, but i like to keep live plants, and looking at 50 snails all over the glass sucks too!!!

i'll post if it it does/does not work after i have completed my task!


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Crossett said:
> 
> 
> > add a little salt to the water, it'll kill the snails
> ...


 It's worked for me before. After a while the snail was completely gone, another couple days and holes started appearing in the shell. I dont know if it only works with a specific species, but I have seen them decentegrate in my tank when I added salt before.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Crossett said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Crossett said:
> ...


 What kinda snails did you have in your tank, Crossett? The ones I had were the black small gravel sized one. Someone told me salt before, but 3 days after it was still there. Maybe it worked with yours, but never mines. I knew I should've took pix of it before.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

frank was saying that snails will die in low pH conditions - about 6.7 (not too advised to change you pH, but if done slowly, and carefully it should be OK)


----------

